# Redd back on Monday



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> It is expected Redd will join the Bucks when they return from the league all-star break on Monday, Bucks general manager John Hammond confirmed.
> 
> "Obviously he is ready to come back," Hammond said. "He will be in Milwaukee with us.
> 
> ...


I wonder if he can actually jump?

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/116239804.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He's only 31. If he can refine his game and stay in the best shape he can at this point he can still have a viable career somewhere.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> He's only 31. If he can refine his game and stay in the best shape he can at this point he can still have a viable career somewhere.


The first time he came back from this, he didn't look the same at all. so it'sn ot just a question of shape, it's a question of just what his knees can take.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't expect him to be close to the same, but I don't see why he couldn't be a rotation player at best, maybe a borderline starter in the right situation.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Dangle that nice expiring before the deadline. See who bites.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Dangle that nice expiring before the deadline. See who bites.


thats what i am hoping for


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

True too. If he can play that's a plus.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> Dangle that nice expiring before the deadline. See who bites.


He is magically activated just before the deadline. Hmmm , what timing LOL


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I remember a while ago hearing something revolving around Brand and Iggy, but I highly doubt Philly is willing to do something like that given that they are in playoff contention. But...I can dream.


----------

